# 18 +/- Acres for Sale Kansas



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Our place is for sale, in Kansas just south of Wichita. If interested, send me a message and I'll send you information and photos. 1300 sq ft house, full unfinished basement, 2 bdr/2 ba (We were going to finish the basement with another bedroom/family room), full front porch and two level back deck, granite in kitchen (stove and dish washer have been replaced with stainless/black models), knotty pine floors, wood stove, laundry/pantry room, barn with refinished two bedroom/ one bath apartment above it, shop with 220 and built in cabinets, solar chicken coop, broody house, garden shed with electric, ponds, young fruit trees and bushes, garden, asparagus beds, perfect homestead place. Private, house cannot be seen from the road.

Will not rent or carry at this time. $290,000 with $5,000.00 basement finish allowance.


----------

